# Looking to adopt!



## MamaBadgley (Jun 13, 2013)

Looking for 2 neutered/spayed rats. I have two males, one pink eyed white and his champagne brother. They will be a year old in September. When I first got them I only had room for two, but feel that rats should be adored in threes or more because they're ago social and when one passes away they wouldn't have the added stress of a new cage mate on top of losing their sibling. I Recently purchased a critter nation double unit and an looking for a couple friends our a friend for my boys Basil and Baldrick. I prefer neutered/spayed to better the chances of a less aggressive introduction, however the double unit can be sectioned of if trouble occurs. I use fleece bedding, and wash once a week, feed lab blocks, in addition to fresh, frozen, dried fruits and veggies, baby food, lean meats once a week, and every now and then they love their Yogies. I'm also planning on purchasing insurance for them. Please get back to me with any possibilities you may have, adoption costs, spay/neuter costs etc. and we can see what we can work out. No children, planning on having one though, one chinchilla, two dogs, and a cat currently in house and I'm located in Columbus Ohio. Landlord approves pets

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjasinthetrees (May 22, 2013)

I will be driving through Ohio about 2 weeks. I have pair of girls, 1 year old, if you wanted to meet me in Cleveland I would bring them to you. They are not spayed but if your boys are fixed they could live together and aggression is not an issue from these girls. I'm not charging an adoption fee but I would like a vet reference, just tobe sure


----------

